# My Diva Dog



## Kenya (Jul 28, 2006)

I have just joined and i just had to show my awesome dog Diva. Her show name is Quick as a Wink and she is a fantastic obediance and agility dog. Shes a purebreed Belgion Sheepdog. I love her to death!


----------



## gojo431 (Aug 20, 2006)

Great photo. Nice looking dog.


----------



## Amie (Aug 21, 2006)

Love the one of you all cuddled up


----------



## Bonnie (Aug 29, 2006)

*Stunning!!!*

She is a BEAUTIFUL dog!!!!


----------



## Shelly_236 (Aug 15, 2006)

Very lovely! She looks like she'd be a lot of fun to play with.


----------



## alundy (Aug 17, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## TinyStar (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh my I'm quite envious of your pooch. Look at her, how sweet.


----------



## Shaggy_Pawz (Aug 29, 2006)

She is a looker. Belgian Shepherds are a wonderful breed. She looks like she has a lot of personality!


----------



## 4-Her (Aug 30, 2006)

begian shepherd are my favorite dogs in the world....you've got a really nice dog


----------



## Kenya (Jul 28, 2006)

OK guys not to bring you down but they aren't called belgion sheapords, their Belgion Sheepdogs, bred to herd sheep not be watch dogs and thank you all for the wonderful comments she is definattly my Best Friend.


----------



## TheWriteKind (Sep 11, 2006)

She is truly gorgeous...What a sweet looking dog! She looks like she has a lot of fantastic and gentle personality. Belgian Sheepdogs are amazing animals...I just did some research on them and they are really something!


----------

